
Everything I Know About Star Wars Despite Not Seeing It - hangulo
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/ive-never-seen-star-wars/?mbid=social_twitter
======
orionblastar
New Star Wars films will be more diverse.

Originally Lucas wanted Luke and Leia to both become Jedis, but the script
writer he hired for The Empire Strikes Back changed it so Leia became leader
of the rebellion and had a romance with Han Solo.

The Cinematic versions got changed in the VHS and DVD versions, for example
Han Solo shot first when Greedo was sitting across the table from him. There
were more scenes added and special effects got an upgrade. So you don't see
the original cinematic versions but modified versions of them.

Also Clones don't live very long, so Clone Troopers lived for like 30 years
and replaced with recruits. Storm Troopers were not clones but recruits. You
never see the faces under the Storm Trooper armor. It is why they wore the
armor on the first Death Star to sneak around.

